# Celebratory box of cigars: having a hard time deciding



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

First and foremost. I am a strong believer of not occupying time and energy when the same thing has been posted and said. I read through the Newbies Habanos sticky and many many of these existing threads.

With that being said:

I just recently found myself back amongst the ranks of the gainfully employed after a 3 month (albeit relaxing) stint. I am planning on getting a celebratory box of CC's. These will be even more special as it will be my first box of CC's. So I find myself asking advice from the resident community of experts. At first I was looking at Cohibas but they are mostly 2 or 3 times the cost of a NC box. I looked at the Monte's and liked the # 2's but in the sticky the OP referred to them as the most inconsistent sticks you could find. I don't want to go through the aggravation for something that has a strong possibility of being a dud. I was hoping to keep it close to $250

*My tastes:*


Generally I enjoy larger cigars. The main reason here is time line (I like 1-2 hour smokes) and not phallic size. The gauge doesn't even have to be so huge as I prefer the length of the cigar. If I have the choice of a 5" x 52 or a 6.5" x 42 I'll take the 6.5" just about every time.
I love mild and creamy as well as dark and complex. My current favorites I smoke are: Padilla Miami, Camacho Corojo, Rocky Patel '92, Oliva V, Avo XO, Avo Classic. I smoke these the most frequently.
I don't find myself enjoying the "spiciness" that some NC's offer like Don Pepin Garcia Blue label.
Not sure what other relevant information is needed. Thanks for all the insight!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

If it was my money...

a 15ct of H.Upmann Mag. 50s and a box of Partagas Corona Jrs.


But thats me..




Shawn


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

What Shawn said and I am liking the hoya epicures and most all bolivars mostly the BFF

Your in deep shit now brother there is no stopping. LOL


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Are the H Upmans good ROTT or do they need some time to nap before they get smoked?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Claes said:


> Are the H Upmans good ROTT or do they need some time to nap before they get smoked?


I think so, but have always lucked out on the box code!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

LGC medialle d'or #2 . Beautiful box, elegant cigar. H. Hupmann #2s are smoking well now. Both relatively cheap.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Based on what you have told us, I vote for Partagas 898. 6 2/3 x 43, beautifully complex smoke, and smoking well right now, at least in my experience. Based on the NCs you enjoy, if you get a good box you will be amazed.

And you'll have a few bucks left over ....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

IMHO if you get an early 08 box or older of Upmanns you'll be fine with the Mag50's. The BBF can be hit and miss but when it's on, it's ON! Most Partagas are good ROTT, the 898 I'd second.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I think it would be hard to find a CC that hit you like a Pepin.
The Party 898 is a great stick. Very flavor full and not spicey in the NC way.
The Upmann Mag 50 and #2 should be on the list
I would also think RASS

You can get a box of Mag 46 + Rass for about what you want to to spend.

I would take the leap of faith on the 898's......I can't get enough of them


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Anything Upmann is awesome.... I'd go for the Mag. 46 or 50 based on the sized smokes you tend to lean towards.... Also the Party 8-9-8 has been refered to by some as the best CC they ever smoked. Anything coming out of cuba is pretty good IMO, just steer clear of the Guantanameras.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm still somewhat partial to Monte #2s. So far not a bad one in the box (well, except for the one that arrived damaged from transit that is). Rich and creamy finger-burners! They need a little bit of rest, and if you can age a few in the box you'll be seriously wowed in a couple of years.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> IMHO if you get an early 08 box or older of Upmanns you'll be fine with the Mag50's. The BBF can be hit and miss but when it's on, it's ON! Most Partagas are good ROTT, the 898 I'd second.


Before one buys them is the box info (date created) shared typically or is it a shot in the dark?

So far then its a toss up. I can't decide between the Monte 2, H upman 50, H Upman 2, or the party 898.
From what I read it seems like i'm in pretty good order with any of them.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

My experience with Monte 2 mirrors the way I golf. Every once in a while, I'll hit a shot so beautiful it should be on TV. The majority of swings though are, at best, acceptable. Workmanlike. 

Then sometimes I hack it so bad I wonder why the hell I even bother.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Claes said:


> Before one buys them is the box info (date created) shared typically or is it a shot in the dark?
> 
> So far then its a toss up. I can't decide between the Monte 2, H upman 50, H Upman 2, or the party 898.
> From what I read it seems like i'm in pretty good order with any of them.


If you ask, a reputable vendor will give you the box date on placing the order.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Asking the vendor what box code they are shipping is only going to hold things up... One vendor, and maybe more show the box date/code you are most likely to get. If getting a certain year is important to you, buy aged cigars, then you can be sure of the year of mfg.
As for what cigar to buy, I have to go with the Partegas 898. They will age very well, and from most accounts are smoking well ROTT, and the cost is reasonable.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Claes said:


> Before one buys them is the box info (date created) shared typically or is it a shot in the dark?
> 
> So far then its a toss up. I can't decide between the Monte 2, H upman 50, H Upman 2, or the party 898.
> From what I read it seems like i'm in pretty good order with any of them.


Most vendors show the box codes that are currently shipping of whatever cigar you're looking at. When ordering you can make requests - use the term "if possible" when doing this, because they might not have it. I almost always say "a 2008 box code would be preferred if they are still available" and always have gotten a 2008 box code.

Of the list you've come down to, the Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished is my vote. I don't like the Magnum 50, the Montecristo No. 2 is massively inconsistent and the H. Upmann No. 2 is a poster-child for "needs age." The 8-9-8 is wonderful fresh and aged, is consistent, is a perfect size and is one of the better-tasting Habanos there is.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

First, congrats on getting a new job.

Second, I've only a limited experience with CCs, but FWIW, I'd go with a box of Bolivar Gold Medals. For me at least, that was one tasty smoke. But, at only ten to a box, you may want to get two.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

It looks like the Party 898 clinches it. Thanks again for all the input!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

GOOD CHOICE!!

you know they are on sale right? pm me if i can help


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I'd hit a Monte Edmundo box instead of the #2. $250 gives you some options though.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Claes said:


> It looks like the Party 898 clinches it. Thanks again for all the input!


A real classic. You will enjoy these!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This thread is making me hungry for every CC mentioned,,thanks alot!


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

OK, so I am still decided on the Party 898's but I am not sure what a Varnished Cabinet is. Is this a reference to the box or the cigar itself. I've never heard this term before with NC's.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

All 8-9-8 cabinets are varnished now ... no worries


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

I think he was asking what varnished means? I am kind of curious too?


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

8-9-8 cabinets used to come in two types of packaging. A varnished box and an unvarnished box. Since 2002, all the cabinets are varnished. Meaning simply that there is a coat of varnish on the outside of the box. So if you are buying production 2002 and earlier, you would want to know whether you were getting 898V or 898NV.

I'll let others chime in on differences in the actual cigars since I haven't a clue. But if you are ordering anything from 2002 onward its all 898V.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Why would they care to make one in either? I take it the varnish could cause some adaptation on the smell / taste of the cigar?


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I just looked it up, and learned something! The unvarnished were Coronas Grandes, 42 x 6.1. The varnished are Dalias, 43 x 6.7". So its a different cigar. I've heard people rave about the NV, but have never had one.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

well that being the case I'd rather have the varnished anyways! Thanks for finding it out!


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

The varnish itself has no affect on the taste of the cigar, except in theory. The varnished 8-9-8 cabinet style of packaging is supposed to the be the optimal aging format. The varnish on the wood makes air transfer as minimal as possible, which means slower, more graceful aging. The 8-9-8 format allows the largest number of cigars to be touching each other or something, allowing for better marrying of flavors. The varnish on the box itself imparts no smell or taste - the Spanish box-makers know better than Pete Johnson.

You said you never heard of this designation in the NC world - well, it's oddball in the Cuban world, too. This is basically the only example of cigars being named for a [specific] packaging trait. The Partagas 8-9-8 Sin Barnizar ("Unvarnished") was discontinued years ago - it was a different vitola, and, obviously, came in a non-varnished 8-9-8 box. Much milder cigar, much different character in general. Many like it, many don't. Clearly most didn't as they don't make them anymore and the Barnizar ("Varnished") is one of the most popular cigars out of Cuba.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

That's another one, I've heard the phrase Vitola thrown around a lot in CC"s I take it that means cigar shape / size? I never heard that with NC's either. I think its funny this is accidentally turning into a FAQ for me haha. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Claes said:


> That's another one, I've heard the phrase Vitola thrown around a lot in CC"s I take it that means cigar shape / size? I never heard that with NC's either. I think its funny this is accidentally turning into a FAQ for me haha. Thanks for all the input!


"Vitola" means the shape of the cigar, but this one is used equally among every part of the cigar world. I would have thought you'd have heard it many times before in the non-Cuban world - torpedo, belicoso, corona, lonsdale, dalia, panatela, petite corona, robusto, toro, gran robusto, Churchill, perla, palma, corona gorda, perfecto, salamone, diadema, lancero...those are all vitolas, "vitola" as a word being in common usage in all areas of the cigar hobby, not just Habanos.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah I'm real familiar with all the shapes just never heard (or don't recall hearing) the word vitola to summarize them. Usually people seem to use the term figurado as the only shapes worth mentioning are the non standard a-typical. Thanks !


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

So let's just say I got a box of cigars in!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

And.......................is there any other information available? Whatcha get dude?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Rodeo said:


> My experience with Monte 2 mirrors the way I golf. Every once in a while, I'll hit a shot so beautiful it should be on TV. The majority of swings though are, at best, acceptable. Workmanlike.
> 
> Then sometimes I hack it so bad I wonder why the hell I even bother.


LOL...because Golf is something that makes you appreciate the good with the bad. If you never had a bad golf shot how would you be able to appreciate a great one?

Consider the Elephant A$$hole golf shot... It's high and it stinks.

Consider the Elton John - a big bender that lips the rim.

Consider An 'Al Qaeda Camel' : in the sand and sure to get f*cked

Most days playing golf with a good cigar can overcome even the most distressing of shots and if you have a great "foot wedge" anythings possible.

For $250 I'd probably end up buying a lot of different samplers so I have a history of what I like best. It's using the Smorgasboard experience of Cuban Cigars.


----------

